# How to measure speed of access to my site



## vmmmarques (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi all,

My company's site is in Portugal. Our portuguese visitors do not complain about the site's speed. However, we are now opening the business to other countries and I'd like to know if the speed of access to our site is still good from other places in the world.

The question is: is there any company providing this service, i.e., a way of measuring how fast or slow a site is when visited from various places in the world? The end result would be something like a table with the number of miliseconds it takes to access the site from several origins (several countries, several ISPs, etc).

Thanks for your help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please do not post duplicate threads for the same issue. You already have a thread here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f31/worldwide-speed-of-access-to-site-271815.html


----------

